# Nokia 6088 modem fix ?



## devangshu (May 20, 2008)

Looking for modem fix for Nokia 6088 (which comes with DKE-2 USB Cable) to work with Reliance Connect CDMA service. (India)
I downloaded the Data Suite that contains drivers for cable and modem
Everything installed smoothly, the data suite was on COM5 while the Nokia 6088 modem was COM4 on my Win XP2, SP2 laptop. 
Data Suite worked - at least gave transfers from phone to PC. 
XP recognised modem as Nokia 6088 and it was installed. 
I set up a dialup connection (done this before with Nokia 3125 and LG 2130 for the same ISP service) 
Modem gives an “error 777” when dialling. 
Tried uninstalling Data suite and modem and just reinstalling the DKE2 and modem. Didn't work - XP refuses to recognise the DKE2 installation (calls it “data interface”) unless it’s bundled via data suite. 
Tried “fooling” XP to think it was a standard modem by just uninstalling modem and then re-installing as standard modem with 115200 bps etc
This time I get a 628 error.
The R Connect guys tell me the 6088 modem is unsupported on CDMA networks while Nokia Care guys in India say I must have got a setting wrong and it should work. 
Don't think so because I've installed and used RConnect off different Nokias (along with PC Suite but not data suite) and different hardware (CA-42 and DKU-2 cables) with similar procedures.
Modem diagnostics log below suggests there's a problem – why is there an error on ATDT#? (I need that for my connect no: of #777.)
What is wrong with the settings, or is there a genuine problem with support? 
Appended below is modem diagnostics log. 
Would appreciate solution/ info / workaround from a cell phone Guru! 

05-29-2008 01:10:39.203 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2008 01:10:39.203 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2008 01:10:39.218 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2008 01:10:39.218 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2008 01:10:39.218 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2008 01:10:39.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2008 01:10:39.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2008 01:10:39.234 - Modem type: Nokia 6088 USB Modem
05-29-2008 01:10:39.234 - Modem inf path: oem5.inf
05-29-2008 01:10:39.234 - Modem inf section: Modem2
05-29-2008 01:10:39.234 - Matching hardware ID: usb\vid_0421&pid_0076&mi_00
05-29-2008 01:10:41.265 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-29-2008 01:10:41.296 - Initializing modem.
05-29-2008 01:10:41.296 - CD is high while initializing modem.
05-29-2008 01:10:41.312 - Send: AT<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.312 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.312 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:41.328 - Send: ATE0V1<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.328 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.328 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:41.343 - Send: AT<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.343 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.343 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:41.343 - Waiting for a call.
05-29-2008 01:10:41.359 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.359 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.359 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:41.359 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-29-2008 01:10:41.390 - Initializing modem.
05-29-2008 01:10:41.390 - CD is high while initializing modem.
05-29-2008 01:10:41.406 - Send: AT<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.406 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.406 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:41.421 - Send: ATE0V1<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.421 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.421 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:41.437 - Send: AT<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.437 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.437 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:41.437 - Dialing.
05-29-2008 01:10:41.453 - Send: ATDT####<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.453 - Recv: <cr><lf>ERROR<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:41.453 - Interpreted response: Error
05-29-2008 01:10:41.453 - Hanging up the modem.
05-29-2008 01:10:41.453 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-29-2008 01:10:41.468 - Detected CD dropped from lowering DTR
05-29-2008 01:10:42.468 - Timed out waiting for response from modem
05-29-2008 01:10:42.484 - Send: ATH E1<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.484 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.484 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:42.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-29-2008 01:10:42.515 - Initializing modem.
05-29-2008 01:10:42.515 - CD is high while initializing modem.
05-29-2008 01:10:42.531 - Send: AT<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.531 - Recv: AT<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.531 - Command Echo
05-29-2008 01:10:42.531 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.531 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:42.546 - Send: ATE0V1<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.546 - Recv: ATE0V1<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.546 - Command Echo
05-29-2008 01:10:42.546 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.546 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:42.562 - Send: AT<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.562 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.562 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:42.562 - Waiting for a call.
05-29-2008 01:10:42.578 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.578 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
05-29-2008 01:10:42.578 - Interpreted response: OK
05-29-2008 01:10:42.578 - Session Statistics:
05-29-2008 01:10:42.578 - Reads : 34 bytes
05-29-2008 01:10:42.578 - Writes: 20 bytes
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - +GMM: Model 199
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,2.0
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI1 - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI2 - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI3 - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI4 - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI5 - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI6 - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI7 - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED


----------



## KGUPTA (Aug 31, 2008)

HOW CAN I transferring PC TO MY PHONE NOKIA 6088 
WHICH SOFTWARE CAN I USE 
PLEASE HELP ME


----------

